# BR 204 803 Standard Gauge German Diesel loco by Piko



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The first production model of the Piko BR 204 803 has hit the streets.
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2545&l=english

Again, since this is essentially a new mold (also used for Harzkamel with different bodies), the database lists the major dimensions of the model.
The loco body is molded in fire-engine red, not exactly my taste, but with some weathering the colour could be subdued.

Knut


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

It really is garish, isn't it...


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I would have much preferred this type of red of the prototype












even this photoshopped picture is a bit easier on the eyes


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Is this one of the Doc Wilfer brothers again at the throttle? Wonder how he got throught the cab door.


[url="


----------

